# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Βalcanica 2017

## stam64

Καλησπέρα είπα εφέτος να ανοίξω θέμα με τα καρδερινάκια μου. Παρόλο το τρέξιμο  της καθημερινότητας  2 ζευγαράκια για εφέτος

Το 1ο το έχω 3 και το 2ο  2 χρονάκια αντίστοιχα. Το 1ο (το παλιό) ζευγάρι, έκανε 4 αυγά, 3 εντός φωλιάς και το 4ο το βρήκα σπασμένο εκτός. Αυτό το θηλυκό δεν κλωσάει για κανένα λόγο. Τι του έχω βγάλει τον αρσενικό, τι τον έχω χώρια αλλά τον βλέπει, τι μαζί, τι έχω "παίξει" με τις φωλιές τίποτα αυτή. Οπότε παραμάνα αναγκαστικά. Από τα 3 αυγά τα 2 ήταν ένσπορα.





Το 2ο ζευγάρι κλωσάει 5 αυγά... άγνωστο αν είναι σποριασμένα!

----------


## Nenkeren

Ωπ να τα,τα όμορφα καλή αρχή και καλή συνέχεια,υπέροχες στιγμές ζεις!

----------


## TasosM

Καλη αρχη και καλη συνεχεια, :Happy0159:  εμεις εδω στα βορεια (θεσ/νικη) εχουμε ακομα μελλον :Happy:

----------


## stefos

να τα χαιρεσαι σταματη, καλοκλαρωτα!!!

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλή συνέχεια ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Αυτά είναι τα ωραία! !
Καλή συνέχεια φίλε! !

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Σταματη ! να υποθεσω εσωτερικη εκτροφη ε;

----------


## peris

υπέροχα τα μικρά σου καλοκλάρωτα Σταμάτη αυτές τις στιγμές περιμένουμε όλοι να χαρούμε  , πόσο ημερών τα έβαλες τελικά τα δαχτυλίδια βλέπω έβαλες σποράκια να ασχολείται η μάνα εγώ έβαλα γαζαπλαστ στα δαχτυλίδια θα τα βάλω αύριο λες να ρίξω και σπόρια ??

----------


## stam64

> Καλη συνεχεια Σταματη ! να υποθεσω εσωτερικη εκτροφη ε;


 Ναι Δημήτρη εσωτερικά την αναπαραγωγή Κ εξωτερικά την πτερορροια.

----------


## stam64

> υπέροχα τα μικρά σου καλοκλάρωτα Σταμάτη αυτές τις στιγμές περιμένουμε όλοι να χαρούμε  , πόσο ημερών τα έβαλες τελικά τα δαχτυλίδια βλέπω έβαλες σποράκια να ασχολείται η μάνα εγώ έβαλα γαζαπλαστ στα δαχτυλίδια θα τα βάλω αύριο λες να ρίξω και σπόρια ??


Ευχαριστώ Περικλή 
Αν δε κάνω λάθος το μετρημα (Γιατί γύρισα από οινοποσια)
Την Τετάρτη μέρα τους τα περασα
Σπορια παντα Ρίχνω στη φωλιά για να ασχολείται η μάνα
Δεν πιάνει πάντα όμως ,θέλει έλεγχο μη τα χει βγαλει

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο με το καλο.και εγω μαλλον εχω μελλον μπροστα μ
Καλοκλαρωτα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλη συνεχεια και μονο ομορφες στιγμες!!!

----------


## stam64

λοιπόν ξεκινάω από τα πιο light, χώρισα τον αρσενικό από το 2ο ζευγάρι για την ενοχλούσε..
αυτή συνεχίζει κ κλωσσάει τελικά 5 αυγά

τα άσχημα νέα έρχονται από το 1ο ζευγάρι ...σε μία μέρα μέσα  ¨έφυγε¨ ο αρσενικός
ήταν με τη θυληκιά μαζί , ταισματα , βατέματα...αλλά καρδερίνες βλέπεις...1 χαρά και 10 λύπες

επίσης σε άλλα δυσάρεστα νέα...
 σφήνωσε τ δαχτυλίδι στο ενα απ τα δύο καρδερινακια
κ αν δε το παρατηρούσε ο φίλος Κώστας (kostaskirki) θα το χανα
το κόψαμε με το ψαλιδάκι κ ευτυχώς φαίνεται να το ξεπέρασε γιατι κατα τη διαδικασία μάτωσε






μετά απο 2 μέρες 

[IMG][/IMG]


αυτά!!!

----------


## amastro

Ευτυχώς το πρόλαβες.
Καλή συνέχεια Σταμάτη χωρίς απρόοπτα.

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλή συνέχεια χωρίς αλλα απρόοπτα εύχομαι!Καλοκλάρωτα τα όμορφα!

----------


## jk21

Σταματη σου ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια ! 


την αυγοτροφη να την αφρατευεις με νερο στο οποιο θα εχεις διαλυσει σε 10 ml νερου ,  0.3 ml nystamysin και θα δινεις τουλαχιστον μεχρι να βγει στο κλαρι 

Δεν ξερω για το συκωτι ( που μπορει να εχει σχεση και αυτο με μυκητα , ισως οχι ομως megabacteria ) αλλα δινω μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να εχει προβλημα το πουλακι 

θα σου ελεγα και esb3 στη μυτη του κουταλιου στην ποτιστρα των 100 ml και να παιρνεις απο αυτο το νερο 10 ml και να βαζεις το nystamysin που σου ειπα .Το συκωτι μπορει να ειναι και απο μικροβιο (λογω του τραυματισμου ή ατοξοπλασμα ) 

Αν δεν ειχε 2 μερες ηδη χωρις να εχει χασει τη ζωη του , θα σου ειχα πει για αντιβιωση cosumix αντι esb3 


Δινεις με δικια σου ευθυνη ... ξερω ειναι μικρο αλλα βλεπω προβλημα .Δεν ξερω πως θα εξελιχθει





* αν το ενηλικο αρσενικο εδειχνε εντελως καλα πριν χαθει μεσα σε μια μερα , να εχεις σπιτι baytril ή augmentin και almora για καθε νεο ενδεχομενο Μαλλον επιθετικο μικροβιο

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα βρε Σταμάτη! Ελπίζω να είναι τα τελευταία δυσάρεστα. Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## stam64

όχι Ευθύμη 
εχω κ άλλα δυσάρεστα
κ η θηλυκιά που κλωσούσε ... σηκώθηκε κ φούσκωσε κ αυτή
4 έσπορα αυγά παγώσανε κ τα έβαλα σε παραμάνα
τωρα αν τα προλάβω έχει καλώς
αυτα!!!!

----------


## adreas

Αυτά  έχει  η  εκτροφή  καρδερίνας  κάθε   χρόνο   τέτοια  εποχή   τα  παρατάω  και  θέλω  πολύ   για  να  συνέλθω  2-3  μήνες…………….

----------


## stam64

Όπως τα λες Ανδρέα!!!!!

----------


## stefos

Δώστε λίγο κουράγιο ρε παιδιά!!!!!

Σταματη εύχομαι  να μην έχεις άλλες ατυχίες

----------


## jk21

Σταματη κοιτα για ψειρες και δωσε αμεσα στο στομα αντιβιωση  . Δες αν εδωσες κατι διαφορετικο σε αυτα σε σχεση με τα αλλα στη διατροφη

----------


## stam64

Ψείρες δεν έχω σιγουρα (Το έχω ήδη τσεκαρει) Κ δεν έχω αλλάξει τίποτα. 
Ότι εδινα , δίνω.
Απλά καρδερίνες.. ..

----------


## jk21

Στο ιδιο κλουβι και συντομα η μια μετα την αλλη με ανησυχει ...

----------


## kostas salonika

Λυπάμαι Σταμάτη ...Καλή συνέχεια 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stam64

Όχι Δημήτρη 
Δεν ήταν στο ίδιο κλουβί.
Ο αρσενικός του ενός
Κ η θηλυκια του άλλου

----------


## stam64

απώλειες δυστυχώς στο φουλ 

2 από το ένα ζευγάρι και 3 από το άλλο

----------


## stam64

στα απογαλακτισμένα ευτυχώς σώθηκε το ποδαράκι (και το πουλάκι) του ενός που είχε σφηνωθεί

----------


## mitsman

Δυσκολη χρονιά Σταμάτη!!!!! ευχομαι η συνέχεια να είναι αναλογη της προσπάθειας σου!!!! Μεγαλη....

----------


## stam64

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη 

Καλή δύναμη Κ σε εσενα

----------

